# Black Forest and the Upper Rhine, not only home of the cuckoo clock



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

I read that the B500, a road which crosses the Black Forest from north to south is quite known by british bikers because of all those curves and the great panoramic view. But it's not only this road, which is a bikers paradise. One former racing course at the Schauinsland close to Freiburg has to be closed on weekends for biking, because of so many accidents.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Let's have a look to Gengenbach, the City of Austerity. Some Spaniards asked me the day of the german election to take a picture of them with the city gate in the background. Probably they didn't know what "beast" lives in Gengenbach . Everybody can be glad, that Wolfgang Schäuble is the german treasurer and not the mayor of Gengenbach. He maybe would have stopped "waisting" money for flowers all over and restoring old buildings :lol:.

Beauty is really lavish in this old free city of the Holy Roman Emire.


Gengenbach 9-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Gengenbach 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Gengenbach 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Gengenbach 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Gengenbach 13-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow! Was für eine tolle Landschaft und Architektur. Die Gegend atmet Geschichte pur und ist auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert!

Ich freu mich auf mehr Bilder!


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks, L.E.

In the Rhine valley north of the Kaiserstuhl mountain one can find another special type of farmhouses. They are little and with the gable side towards the street. They have little roofs to protect the gable from weather. They are all half timbered, what is not the typical look of all german houses, but only of houses in some areas. The pictures are taken in Marlen, which is a village close to Strasbourg on the other side of the Rhine river.


Marlen 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Marlen 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Marlen 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Marlen 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Marlen 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The Upper Rhine drift is no valley but a plain between the Black Forest and the Vosges mountains in France. the two sides are drifting more and more apart, so that one day there will be a new sea between Germany and France. In the middle of this plain there is a third mountain called Kaiserstuhl (emperors chair). It's a cooled down volcano. My home is in the middle of that drift at the shores of Germanys myhtical Rhine river in the city of Breisach. One day I will live right next to the beaches :lol:.

For the moment I can't take pictures of surfers but of a beautiful landscape, which is one of Germanys greatest wine areas. Let's start with the cathedral of Breisach, which was built in roman and early gothic style.


Münstersilhouette 7 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

The cathedral sits on a rock high above the Rhine, which was formed by the volcano and which was used since roman times as a fortress. The occupant could rule the whole plain. That's why Breisach was one of the most contested places in Europe. The city paid a high price for their great view.

A medival city gate and the cathedral.


Breisacher Münster 11-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Breisacher Münster 12-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

In 1940 German troops conquered the Maginot line from Breisach and in 1945 the two rocks have been used by german artillery to cover the fallback of the german army. In those days the cathedral made it to the front page of the New York Times. Even under fire it was a great model for photographers. A few days later, it was only a ruin like the whole town. One can still see the bullet holes on the old monument at the picture.


Breisacher Münster 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Breisacher Münster 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The roots of the city of Breisach lay on the mountain of the cathedral. It was a medival city with buildings one can find all over in the little cities of the region. But WW II was not the first war, which hit the city. During the French Revolutionary Wars Breisach was target of a french artillery bombardement. At that time the city already had lost their fortifications, and couldn't defend the attack from the other side of the Rhine river. Instead of turning off the fires, the population escaped out of the town. So almost every building on the rock burned down. Only the cathedral survived. Later people constructed new homes on the base of the mount. On the rock the ruins served as walls and the lots were used as gardens. It took until the fifties before there was new housing construction on the rock. Today everything is built with modern homes.

The medival city wall and a great view in the Alsace.


Münsterberg Aussicht 1-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

The portal of the renaissance city hall, which was destroyed in 1792. Today it serves again as entry for a nice home.


Radbrunnenallee 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Radbrunnenallee 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

The tower for the medival water supply on the rock was rebuilt after WW II to its original hight.


Radbrunnen 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Radbrunnen 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Once more a traditional Black Forest farmstead became a victim of fire.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/vide...rennt_fast_voellig_aus_-_Bewohner_retten_sich


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Of course the Black Forest is famous for its scenery. A view towards Mulhouse in France. The sky opened directly over the city.


Badenweiler 1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Badenweiler 2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

One of the best views in the Black Forest is from the Schauinsland (translated: look in the country), the mountain above Freiburg. In former times it was called silver box. It made Freiburg once very rich, so that the city could finish their beautiful cathedral in medival times.


Hofsgrund 8-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Stohren 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

The same view from Geiersnest.


Geiersnest 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Last pic is gorgeous!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
It definitely is! O:


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you Darryl and Tiaren.

Some more pictures of the Schauinsland-Area. The trees on the pictures are european beeches. Because of permanent winds and damage caused by cattles they look very strange.

The view eastwards over the village of Hofsgrund.


Hofsgrund 2-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

The Feldberg is with 1.493 m the highest mountain in the Black Forest.


Hofsgrund 3-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

The western slope of the Schauinsland.


Stohren 4-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Stohren 7-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

View to Geiersnest and the village of Horben in the background.


Schauinsland 2-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Sunrise over the Black Forest this morning.

The windmills high above Freiburg are a kind of landmark for the city.


Rosskopf 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Schwarzwaldsilhouette 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Schwarzwaldsilhouette 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

There we go ...


Schwarzwaldsilhouette 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Clouds above Freiamt.


Die Göttin grollt 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

I took all pictures from the Tuniberg, a small mountain range west of Freiburg, which has a beautiful view to the Black Forest and the Rhine valley.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

It's autumn in the Rhine valley. In the background the Kaiserstuhl.


Tuniberg 24-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Tuniberg 22-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Tuniberg 18-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

In the background one can see the rock of Breisach and its cathedral.


Gündlingen 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Gündlingen 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow @ the last one!


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

One of the most beautiful half timbered houses I know, stands at the foot of Tuniberg in Merdingen.


Merdingen 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Merdingen 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Merdingen 11-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Merdingen 9-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Merdingen 7-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The baroque church of Merdingen.


Merdingen 15-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Merdingen 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Merdingen 13-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Merdingen 17-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Some more pictures of Tuniberg.

Flowers with the Kaiserstuhl in the background.


Tuniberg 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Tuniberg 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Tuniberg 12-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Freiburg in the background.


Tuniberg 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

View towards Breisach. In the background the Vosges mountains and the City of Colmar in France.


Gündlingen 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The baroque Rheintor, a city gate in Breisach, built by Vauban. It's the last building which remains at the history of the city as a fortification of France.


Rheintor 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Rheintor 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

The sculptures on the gable symbolize the two big streams of middle Europe, Rhine and Danube.


Rheintor 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Rheintor 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Rheintor 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The Schauinsland is the home mountain of Freiburg. A former racing course and a cable car leads to the peak. From the top one has a wonderful view in all directions, That's why it is called Schauinsland (look in the country). In former time its name was Silberkasten (Silverbox), while it hided so much silver that the city of Freiburg could afford a posh city church like the gothic cathedral with the most beautiful tower of christianity. It was one of very few towers of that size in Germany which was finished in medival times.

View towards Feldberg


Schauinsland 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

In the background one can see the northern quarters of Freiburg.


Schauinsland 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Southern view, In the background the alps, which are more than 200 km away. This far view one has only in autumn and winter, when the air is very clear on this altitude.


Schauinsland 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

View in the Rhine valley. In the haze one can see the french Vosges.


Schauinsland 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

View to the Belchen mountain.


Schauinsland 8-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you, Jane. Some more impressions of the Schauinsland area.


Schauinsland 10-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Schauinsland 11-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Schauinsland 14-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Stohren 11-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Stohren 9-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

For the moment it's enough with those cold pictures. We are not in Northern America. There is spring in the Black Forest. Only the highest peaks have still some snow. But the temperatures are geourgous. And down in the Rhine valley there is fog. So I went into the mountain today.

The pictures are taken in the area of St. Peter and St. Märgen, which are two former monasteries, with baroque churches. I don't think that there is a more beautiful panoramic street in the Black Forest, than that one which connects those two cities.


Sankt Peter 13-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

A Black Forest farmstead in bad condition but with great view.


Thurner 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Thurner 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Sankt Märgen 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Sankt Peter 15-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful photography!


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you Jane and Christos.

The baroque abbey of Saint Peter. Most pictures are taken last autumn. Only the last one is from last sunday with the Feldberg in the background, the highest peak of the Black Forest.


Sankt Peter 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Sankt Peter 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Sankt Peter 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Sankt Peter 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Sankt Peter 14-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Above Saint Peter there is another former abbey Saint Märgen. The village doesn't have such an impressive baroque church, but the hotels and cottages are beautiful.


Sankt Märgen 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Sankt Märgen 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Sankt Märgen 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Sankt Märgen 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Sankt Märgen 7-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

It's a difficult thing with beauty. Often one has a beautiful landscape, right in the middle four ugly grain silos destroy the whole picture. But even the most ugly thing has its time. Today it was the time of those four silos in a warm evening sun. The picture was taken near Kaiserstuhl.


Golden Harvest 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree; everything has its beauty; or at least a beautiful angle can be found.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

A quarry pond close to Tuniberg.


Rimsinger Baggersee 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Rimsinger Baggersee 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Breisach this morning seen from the french side of the Rhine river.


Münstersilhouette 15-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münstersilhouette 14-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

A walnut tree near Gündlingen. Those trees keep away the flies and have been very popular in former times, because farmers could take the lunch in their shade without being bothered.


Gündlingen 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Spring in the Kaiserstuhl mountain


Achkarren 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Burkheim 40-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Gündlingen 7-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Jechtingen 14-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Two weeks after I have taken this picture, the forest looks quite green now.


Kiechlinsbergen 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning photographs - very professional; and an interesting piece of information about Walnut trees and flies. I did not know that...


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you, Jane

Spring arrived in the Black Forest, too.

A slope at Schauinsland.


Hofsgrund 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Some dancing trees at Schauinsland, which I are some of my favorite models.


Tanzende Bäume 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

My nephews coasting slide without snow.


Hofsgrund 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

A slope at Münstertal


Wiedener Eck 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Last years christmas tree at the Belchen mountain, which has probably the best view of all peaks in Black Forest. But hikers have to be careful. Since this is an alpine area. Minutes after I left a dutch hiker fall down a bluff and was hurted badly.


Weihnachtsbäume vom letzten Jahr 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Once more we had a dramatic sky this evening.


Breisach 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Kaiserstuhl 12-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münstersilhouette 16-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münstersilhouette 17-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The waterfalls of Todtnau


Todtnauer Wasserfälle 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Todtnauer Wasserfälle 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Todtnauer Wasserfälle 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Todtnauer Wasserfälle 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Todtnauer Wasserfälle 7-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Todtnauer Wasserfälle 10-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Todtnauer Wasserfälle 8-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Todtnauer Wasserfälle 11-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Todtnauer Wasserfälle 12-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

View from above


Todtnauer Wasserfälle 9-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

In Bernau I found a beautiful Black Forest Farmstead, which is restored right now and turned into a luxury home.


Bernau 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Bernau 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Bernau 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Bernau 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Bernau 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

In Belle Epoque they used traditional materials like wood and shingles to built their houses. That's why those buildings are part of the total work of art "Black Forest".

A building at St. Blasien.


Sankt Blasien 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Sankt Blasien 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Sankt Blasien 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

A hotel in Titisee, a hotspot in Black Forest. The picture is taken with my new ultra wide angle lense.


Titisee 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

And no, I' m not sick of this motive yet. 


Münstersilhouette 18-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely pictures; especially that last one....


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you Jane. Expecially for you a little bonus. 


Münstersilhouette 19-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

In the Kaiserstuhl area one can see a completely different type of farmhouses, which were built in the plain of the Upper Rhine or in the Black Forest. Houses are very narrow to its neighbours. Probably space was limited by the slopes of the mountain and a lot of farmers could live from viniculture. Most of the buildings don't show their half timbered walls. They hide them behind plaster or were teared down long ago to make place for more comfortable houses in a belle epoque style. But some of them survived until today and have been beautifully restored.

What I love most on these houses is that lot of facades have beautiful decoration by roses and wine.


Ihringen 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Ihringen 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Ihringen 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Eichstetten 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Eichstetten 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Delightful!


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

great thread!


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you, and a lot of thanks for your likes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Lake Feldsee directly below Feldberg mountain.


Feldsee 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Feldsee 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Feldsee 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Feldsee 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Feldsee 7-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Kaiserstuhl


Oberbergen 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Vogelsang 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Oberbergen 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Mohnblumen 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Vogelsang 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Exquisite photos. The vineyards look magnificent!


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you, Jane.

Some more farmhouses in villages of Kaiserstuhl.


Jechtingen 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Jechtingen 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Eichstetten 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Eichstetten 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

A restaurant' s sign in bright sun. And of course the restaurant is called To the Sun (Zur Sonne). Seen in Jechtingen.


Sonne im dunkeln 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## Basnix (Sep 25, 2012)

It's a pleasure scrolling through this thread, fantastic pictures! I'll be visiting the Black Forest in July so I certainly plan to see some of what you showed us here.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you Basnix. And there is a lot of more to see. It will take me much longer to show an overview.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Magnificent. :cheers:

You have an exceptional appreciation for beauty. Your photography would make a beautiful book.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you, Timothy.

A baroque pharmacy in Endingen. Endingen is a little city in the northern Kaiserstuhl, which has a lot of baroque buildings in its walls.


Endingen 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Endingen 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

This office building seems to be already classicism.


Endingen 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Although I show a lot of truss buildings one should not get the image, that villages and cities on German side of Rhine river have as much truss as one can find in the French Alsace. There is still a lot of truss hidden behind plaster, and lot of old farm houses have been knocked down in the nineteen and twentiest century to make place for more modern buildings. Old structures one can find mostly in those areas which lost economic importance in the past. Then people had no money to live in houses state of the art. Economic boom demolishs old structures when they are outdated and long before one gets an impression how important they are.


Endingen 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Endingen 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Whoa! that part of Germany is breathtaking.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Lenzenberg (Spring mountain) is a mountain above Ihringen, the warmest place in Germany. It is the balcony of Kaiserstuhl since one has a 180 degree view from Freiburg in the east to the Vosges mountain in France in the west. In the south there is the Upper Rhine plain.

Lenzenberg dominates the silhouette of Kaiserstuhl.


Lenzenberg 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

The church of Ihringen


Lenzenberg 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Freiburg in the east.


Lenzenberg 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Breisach and the Vosges mountains in the west.


Lenzenberg 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Vineyards in the evening sun.


Lenzenberg 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning photography!


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The city of Staufen sits at the foot of Black Forest. It is an medieval city of which is said that the famous alchemist Dr. Faustus died. The city plays also a role in the drama of Goethe "Faust".

In the last years the cities made headlines in an other issue. Officials wanted to install a geothermal heating for the city hall. This caused some damage to buildings in old town since an anhydrite layer was perforced by ground water. The result was that the underground was rising what it still does years later.

The ruined stronghold on a peak above the city is no result of this mistake but a result of Thirty years war.


Staufen 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Staufener Burg 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

View towards Kaiserstuhl


Staufener Burg 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Damage on the restaurant Zum Löwen it is said that Dr. Faustus died there.


Staufen 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Damage right next to the city hall.


Staufen 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

The sign says that Staufen shall not break to pieces.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

White Christmas like it should be, but it wasn't. Snow came three days too late this year.


Sankt Peter 2-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Sankt Peter 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

2015 started beautiful in the Black Forest. Happy New Year to everybody.


Happy New Year by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The Black Forest winter wonderland at Schauinsland. Pictures show the western slope called Stohren with a great view to the southern peaks of Black Forest and the Vosges mountains in France as well. The Rine valley is down in the fog.


Stohren 4-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr

Those dancing trees are always a great model, and every time I take a picture they look different.


Tanzende Bäume by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Stohren 3-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Oh Tannenbaum by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Die Spaziergänger von Sans Souci by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful photography.


----------



## bagongbryan09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice pictures!


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Some more pictures of Stohren


Stohren 8-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Stohren 5-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Stohren 7-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Stohren 6-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Stohren 2-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Belchen


Belchen 3-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Blauen 2-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Belchen 2-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Blauen 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Belchen 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nature presents us with such incredible beauty....


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The last picture I took from the peak. Since Belchen is the second highest mountain of Black Forest there was an ice cold wind on top. One could see the beauty of nature but one couldn't stay very long.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Some shots from Schauinsland


Schauinsland 5-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Schauinsland 4-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Schauinsland 3-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Schauinsland 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Hofsgrund 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The city of Rheinau at the Rhine river a few kilometers down the Rhine Falls. The historic wooden bridge is still in use for cars and bridges the river between Switzerland and Germany. It is one of three covered bridges of the Rhine river below Lake Constance. Another one I showed in this thread. The third one I will show in my next post.


Rheinau 2-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Rheinbrücke Rheinau 2-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Rheinbrücke Rheinau 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr

Rheinau has also a baroque monastery right next to the shores of the river.


Kloster Rheinau 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Schwäne vor Kloster Rheinau 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There is something so romantic and playful about covered bridges....


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very impressive scenes.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> There is something so romantic and playful about covered bridges....


I love them, too. Soon I will drive to Lucerne for some pictures of the most famous of them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed impressive, great photos as well :cheers:


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Feldberg last saturday.


Der Weg ins Nirgendwo 2-1 by GhostOfDorian, auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautifully composed.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Stunning. Does it snow every year there?


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Feldberg has an altitude of 1493 m. It is pretty much alpine climate. But it is unusual that it snows so early. And most of the ice is hoar frost.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Absolutely fabulous thread!


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The synagogue of Kippenheim which survived november pogrom of 1938 due to the fact that neighbouring buildings have been too close.


Synagoge Kippenheim 4-1 by GhostOfDorian, auf Flickr


Synagoge Kippenheim 1-2 by GhostOfDorian, auf Flickr


Synagoge Kippenheim 3-2 by GhostOfDorian, auf Flickr


----------

